# Muddy water



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Would too many white amur cause water to stay muddy?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I don't think that the Amur themselves would cause muddy water, but if they deplete the vegetation in a pond the turbidity could increase. Plants help to buffer the shoreline and bottom from wind and wave action. How big is your pond, and how many Amur's do you have?


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

It's not my pond, just one I fish in, I think it's around 2 and a half to 3 acres, and I've counted at least a dozen large amures in it, about the only vegetation it has are some cattails in one small area, also has a couple of koi in it, will the amurs actually start rooting in the bottom if they can't find enough to eat, just wondering


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Koi root in the bottom a lot. They are known for making ponds muddy. The koi could be part of the problem. Amur don’t typically root in the mud, but if they are out of vegetation to eat who knows what they might do to try and survive. A healthy pond needs to have some weed growth to support the food chain.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A dozen amurs shouldn’t be an issue in a pond that big. If I recall, once they get that big they don’t eat much either. It would take a lot of koi too, thats a pretty big pond. There are a lot of reasons that can cause an off colored pond. I’ve got the same issue, it can take some time to figure out.


----------



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Where is this pond located this sounds very similar to an issue I'm dealing with at my a local conservation club.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Napoleon area


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Where does the water come from that fills pond.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Gotworms said:


> Where does the water come from that fills pond.


Surface water, grass and trees, non crop area, water has been a lot clearer this year, I'm guessing because of dry conditions, water level is lowest I've ever seen it.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Was just wondering if was coming from a field is all and was getting a little more nitrogen then it could handle.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Are there bullheads in there?


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

M R DUCKS said:


> Are there bullheads in there?


No bullheads, catfish, carp, there were a couple koi in there but I haven't seen them this year, there are some very large amur in there though


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If there are cattails they might be digging to eat the roots.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

hailtothethief said:


> If there are cattails they might be digging to eat the roots.


There is a small patch of cattails, but never noticed any disturbance around them, was there today and caught a few bass, its actually looking pretty good now, not muddy at all, not sure why but hoping it stays that way. Thanks for all the hints on a solution.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Muddy said:


> Koi root in the bottom a lot. They are known for making ponds muddy. The koi could be part of the problem. Amur don’t typically root in the mud, but if they are out of vegetation to eat who knows what they might do to try and survive. A healthy pond needs to have some weed growth to support the food chain.


What do you suggest for plant growth, I don't want something that will take over the pond?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Plants should grow on their own, no need to plant anything.


----------

